
Pirate Bay Founder Held in Solitary Confinement Without Warrant - sdoering
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-held-in-solitary-confinement-without-a-warrant-131211/
======
drharris
I thought this has become standard procedure for high-profile hacker types. It
comes down to uneducated LEOs (all over the world) that think
hacking/computing is the modern-day equivalent of sorcery or magic, and thus
the person of interest has nearly unlimited powers if you let them near a
device, another person that has access to a device, or even other inmates that
have access to people that have access to devices. I think once Mitnick was
put in solitary, it just became the way things are done now.

